# State of the Art 2.5 TFSI engine build. (814 hp)



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/vVnM8z1nX4k


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

needz more engine-in-car and less cello but looks pretty sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

wow, that was intense.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/vVnM8z1nX4k


Video is spectacular but who are these guys? Googling "RTU Racing" comes up with nada:what:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, amazing production quality! One of the coolest videos I've seen in this space. What a beast!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

TT412GO said:


> Video is spectacular but who are these guys? Googling "RTU Racing" comes up with nada:what:


appears to be: http://www.rtugroup.com/corporate-information/overview


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

perhaps this is what they have done to the engine?

Pseudo Adiabatic Engine


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

thermo and slovakian/russian minds. eta pravda?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Excellent cello work- enjoyed that. Did they put that motor in a car yet?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

pal said:


> Excellent cello work- enjoyed that. Did they put that motor in a car yet?


They can put that sucker in mine!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I expect it will go into that Benetton in the background.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome video work, as everyone has already mentioned! Of course routing the exhaust and WG dump out the driver side fender might irritate people sitting next to you in traffic 

The Ti exhaust is a work of art. Shows what is possible when budget isn't an issue and you have the right people.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

This is a load of ****.

Already been taken apart on two forums:screwy:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Poverty said:


> This is a load of ****.
> 
> Already been taken apart on two forums:screwy:


thank you.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> thank you.


What is bull? I haven't tried to take apart the video or analyzed the dyno graphs, so not saying it isn't bull, but please enlighten us all.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A lot of people call things Bull if hey don't understand the used technologies.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take two please!


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Poverty said:


> This is a load of ****.
> 
> Already been taken apart on two forums:screwy:





LongviewTx said:


> thank you.


Care to elaborate? Otherwise, you are both full of ****. 










http://www.autorevue.cz/motor-s-vykonem-814-koni-a-spotrebou-6-l100-km-slovensky-zazrak


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

hightechrdn said:


> What is bull? I haven't tried to take apart the video or analyzed the dyno graphs, so not saying it isn't bull, but please enlighten us all.


my first impression was that the trailer/text explaination never really explains the pseudo adiabatic process. if it is indeed valid, and the 1/3 eff engine becomes a 2/3 eff, then the automotive industry will truely be revolutionized.

i was very skeptical that they have so significantly enhanced .... yada yada yada

our they a publicallyb traded company? if so, we should all but some stock.

bottom line, i was just skeptical due to the significant claims. i suppose we shall see.


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

damn!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gateway1 said:


> Care to elaborate? Otherwise, you are both full of ****.


They actually are not.

Cliff Notes version:


Removal of DI and replaced with rail injection - :screwy:
Removal of 2.5 20V TFSI pistons and replaced with "proprietary state of the art" *OEM* 2.0 TSI pistons :laugh:
Billet Valve cover
Removal of OEM coolant system 
Removal and replacement of oil filter housing with an oil filter feed plate WITHOUT a check valve.


We allready spent the weekend shooting holes through the entire video. 



RTU said:


> The RTU technology represents:
> 
> 
> significant reduction of the current high levels of hazardous air pollutants
> ...


They claim reductioon in fuel consumption and hazardous air pollutants but basic chemstry will tell you otherwise. Based on the schematics the only difference between there motor and the OEM motor is the way the cylinder is cooled (hence the fancy cooling system) which has 0 effect on the way fuel is combusted. Trying to sell a product as "better" when you are deleting the one thing making your product "the best" is laughable.*Direct injection will ALWAYS be more efficient than normal rail injection* so you can throw that concept out the window. 

This is no different than a 2.5 Rabbit motor making 900bhp on an engine dyno. Without DI (Direct Injection) tuning is the sky since you have 20+ years of feedback on inline-5's.
Motec (the standalone in use on the engine) does not have direct injection support hence the welding of 5 injector bungs onto the OEM manifold and a big ass fuel pressure regulator onto a fuel rail.


Cool video though...not sure what target audience they were marketing towards but it certainly was not the educated.:beer:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently, the details can be found within the Alberto Solaroli patent available *here*



Also see a video explanation of the Pseudo Adiabatic Engine *here*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jpkeyzer said:


> Apparently, the details can be found within the Alberto Solaroli patent available *here*
> 
> 
> 
> Also see a video explanation of the Pseudo Adiabatic Engine *here*


Again...



INA said:


> Cool video though...not sure what target audience they were marketing towards but it certainly was not the educated.:beer:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

INA said:


> Cool video though...not sure what target audience they were marketing towards but it certainly was not the educated.:beer:


The link provided a video with voice-over for uneducated. 

Again ...

See a video explanation of the Pseudo Adiabatic Engine *here*

And again ...

The details can be found within the Alberto Solaroli patent available *here*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jpkeyzer said:


> The link provided a video with voice-over for uneducated.


You tell me what you understand from the technology being displayed .


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

INA said:


> You tell me what you understand from the technology being displayed .


I do not understand it completely ...  

Just bored so having some fun 

Having said that, apparently crazy cooling capabilities = crazy power - look at the table below:

(also found by selecting "Stock vs RTU" *here*)


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I dont understand it completely either but are you saying all this published info they have is complete bs? 

Also, if they are using rail injection and creating more power and more efficiency why would you use DI? Also, if you are claiming that DI will always be more efficient then how are they claiming theirs is more efficient and they arent using DI?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DI can be more efficient if you don't have a heavy foot.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

lpriley32 said:


> I dont understand it completely either but are you saying all this published info they have is complete bs?
> 
> Also, if they are using rail injection and creating more power and more efficiency why would you use DI? Also, if you are claiming that DI will always be more efficient then how are they claiming theirs is more efficient and they arent using DI?


Anyone can make power on rail injection...its been done for 20+ years. There is no way a rail injection set up can be more efficient than a DI set up. If that was the case Diesel motors since the beginning of time would have had diesel fuel flow into the intake port rather than injected into the combustion chamber.
You will never get 150 bar+ of fuel pressure into the combustion chamber by flowing it in there.

I am not saying what they are doing is bs. I am saying they are marketing it as something it is not and people who are uneducated in ICE (internal combustion engines) are gullible enough to eat it up. Like I said above...we blew holes through this the entire weekend.
It is cool but not efficient cool.


----------



## dakotanative (Dec 18, 2012)

*Pseudo Adiabatic Engine*

This is an interesting discussion. I know the the holder of the patent for this engine. I have seen the various engines and/or vehicles with engines that have been modified with this technology. Reggie Fountain has a powerboat that was outfitted with these engines and it screams. Reggie Fountain swears by this technology. Senator McCain has a 2005 Duramax that was modified with this technology. He spoke about this technology many times during the 2008 presidential election. There have been numerous PHD types from the US Army, Academia, etc. that have endorsed this technology. There have been more who say it is impossible. Well, we will see. It will be on the market soon enough and we will see if it walks the talk. I suspect it will.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

if it has been around since 2008, i am suprised that its not already walking now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> if it has been around since 2008, i am suprised that its not already walking now


Exactly... :thumbup:


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

lol why was porting all super secretly blurred out?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

vToe said:


> lol why was porting all super secretly blurred out?


It could be revolutionary or they just polished them and want not give that away in the video.
I would say they polished them. 

Because if i was porting the 2.5TFSI cylinder head i would use a 5 axis CNC mill and not doing it by hand.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

They are now in the US. I have already sent in an inquiry.opcorn:


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

Their logo reminds me of Umbrella Cooperation, the one in Resident Evil hehe!

Wouldn't mind if my car had that engine


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

INA said:


> We allready spent the weekend shooting holes through the entire video.


link to this discussion?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My inquiry to the company has not been responded to. :banghead:


----------



## cheese_sandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

So, I stumbled across this thread googling for some info on an "Pseudo Adiabatic" combustion process engine that has been produced for use in a Le Mans prototype by RTU. I guess we all might get to see if this thing actually works if a team takes the plunge and uses it. http://www.racecar-engineering.com/news/subaru-engine-for-le-mans-revealed/


----------

